# 45 degree drystack



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I was wondering what you guys do for angles when you drystack? A customer wants their downstairs fireplace drystacked with cultured. Its a corner fireplace with 2 45's on it \___/ Looks roughly like that.

I was thinking one of two things. I could either leave just a small 1/4 to 3/8 gap on the corners and grout just that. Or just get the corners as tight as I can. I havent drystacked before so Im not real sure what to do with the corners.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If it is Cultured Stone brand "Drystack Ledgestone", you can use the small pieces to bullnose the the 45. If the backing is already up, you will have to do some back-cutting, if not, chamfer the corner about 2-3 inches and you can bring the stone right around.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

What I call 'drystack' is in reference to walls and I'm not sure how you could make it work inside.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

A groutjoint would look out of place with drystack.Depending on the stone,you can either miter both adjoining pieces or alternatly miter only one side.Sometimes the corners work better for this,giving you a bit of texture on the mitered edge,though that's an expensive way to go.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Well its going up but its a pain in the ass lol. Thanks for the replies. I will post pics when Im done. Should be tomorrow if all goes well. Just have the mantle to set and about 3 and half more feet to the ceiling.


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

No pics?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=10938


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, looks realy good for your first time with that material.:thumbsup:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

thx MC


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

I just laid ledge around a bay today. The HO didnt want it mitered so I lapped over every other matched height, and slightly mitered the other side, butting it tight. It looked good compared to a straight miter.


----------



## mato0010 (Apr 10, 2008)

*45 degree corner stone*

6stringmason, can you post those pics again if you still have them. I am going to be doing the same thing with limestone and have several 45 degree corners. Im torn as to which way I should do it and would like to see how yours turned out. Thanks.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Here ya go.


----------

